# Comprehensive Unit cheat sheet



## vbar (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can get a badass cheat sheet for all units conversions. Not just distance and such, but things like "1 Faraday = 96 485.3415 coulombs" . Any ideas folks?


----------



## nmh0408 (Apr 11, 2010)

vbar said:


> I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can get a badass cheat sheet for all units conversions. Not just distance and such, but things like "1 Faraday = 96 485.3415 coulombs" . Any ideas folks?



You can find it in EERM, Appendix 1.A. Or in Ugly's pages 133, 134 and 135.


----------



## hd2 (Apr 12, 2010)

vbar said:


> I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can get a badass cheat sheet for all units conversions. Not just distance and such, but things like "1 Faraday = 96 485.3415 coulombs" . Any ideas folks?



Try this: http://www.westernextralite.com/resources.asp?key=44


----------

